# Joss Stone



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't know if it's just me, but I find her amazing!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've seen the commercial for her new album about a million times. CTV plays it every 5 seconds during "The Daily Show."

She seems pretty cool. It will be interesting to see how her career progresses. She claims her latest album is the first one she actually likes because the record company forced her do a bunch of songs on the first albums. She is young, but has a real maturity to her sounds. If she plays her cards right, she may have a long career.

TG


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

She's easy on the eyes thats for sure.....Drool


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Joss? Or is there another hot singer named "Josh" that I don't know about? :wave:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

At first I thought it was just a simple mistake on hearing her name, but now I'm wondering if those gay jewlery ads are starting to have an effect on everyone. Maybe it is contagious. If I catch The Gay from these boards, you guys will be hearing from my lawyer! And wife. Haha.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> Joss? Or is there another hot singer named "Josh" that I don't know about? :wave:


Between you and mandocaster you need to start a spelling service for the forum.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I've seen the commercial for her new album about a million times. CTV plays it every 5 seconds during "The Daily Show."
> 
> She seems pretty cool. It will be interesting to see how her career progresses. She claims her latest album is the first one she actually likes because the record company forced her do a bunch of songs on the first albums. She is young, but has a real maturity to her sounds. If she plays her cards right, she may have a long career.
> 
> TG


Seems I recently read she has sold about 5 000 000 worldwide....sounds like her career is progressing pretty good! I remember seeing her with Gladys Knight on the "Divas" TV special; they were sharing the stage with some blonde singer/actress and when the blonde started to sing they just got this really strange "what the heck is she doing?" kind of look. Great moment. 
I also read the recent article about her new album, and, I don't think it's right to say it's the first one she really liked, but the first one she's done her own music/style on. Reminds me I've got to get the new one this weekend :smile:


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

I really love her new look, she is beautiful.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

She's one of my favourite current singers, such an amazing voice for someone relatively young


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm not familiar with her music but I hear alot about her. 

I went to see Meatloaf in Hamilton this week and the opening act was a young lady named Marion Raven. She was pretty good! She was pretty hot too! She had a great voice but nothing that sets herself apart from other female singers. Does Joss Stone have something that sets her apart from other female acts?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Soul!!!!!!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I just gave a couple of videos a listen. She's great..........but nothing distinctive in her voice to me. She sounds like many other female singers to me? 
She looks good though!


----------

